# Need help with attaching foam ears to headband.



## Elessara (Oct 8, 2009)

Ok, I knew I would need some ears for my Cheshire cat costume this year, and since I couldn't find any I liked on the internet or didn't come in a costume set, I figured I'd attempt to make some myself.

Well, I went to Wal-mart and bought some foam just to amuse myself and see if could actually do anything with it. (Never made ears before let alone carve them out of foam) Well, to my surprise within an hour I had carved out two EPIC looking ears that I have no idea what to with! D8

Well, my question is... Do you know of any good tutorials (or good pictures, I seem to be able to re-create from pictures decently) on how to fur them up nicely, and how to attach them to a headband? I'm totally lost on how to attach them to headband so any tips there are greatly appreciated. I was thinking more of a fixed headband rather than a stretchy headband though.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

After thought...
I don't like the color pink (which is what these ears are going to have to be) so is there any way I could "temporarily" fur and headband them so that after Halloween I could re-do them in diff colors? I don't know if I really want to chance my luck with another set. lol

*FYI EDIT:*
I made these a bit thick... about 1.5"/ 2"... I did it for sturdiness and I just personally think it looks better... so I'm kind of worried about the glueing process and how that would work.

Here is a "quick" sketch of what the ears kind of look like.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2890387/


----------



## Uro (Oct 8, 2009)

Glue.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 8, 2009)

I always just glue the foam to the headband, that way you can be sure the placement is good. It holds up well. I haven't had a pair fall apart yet.


----------



## Elessara (Oct 8, 2009)

Faile said:


> I always just glue the foam to the headband, that way you can be sure the placement is good. It holds up well. I haven't had a pair fall apart yet.


 
Your FA link is broken BTW... just thought you might like to know.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Benny the Horned Rabbit (Oct 8, 2009)

Glue would be a good choice, but glue isn't very detachable, so once the fur is attached to the ears, you would have to rip it off. You could stick small pins or something to keep the fur in place, but they would be visible, unless they're paperclips, and unless you have a paper clip remover, then once again, you'd have to rip the fur off. Velcro is a pretty good option. It is easily attachable and detachable. Glue some velcro onto the fur and the foam, and there you go.


----------

